# Problème envoi mail numericable



## tophe59 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

récent "transfuge", je découvre mac petit à petit (avec plaisir)

Là je viens de configurer mail. Depuis hier soir je cherche mais là je tourne en rond, j'ai cherché dans l'historique du forum sans succès, jamais loin mais pas trouvé la solution.

Donc, je reçois mes mails aucun pb, mais impossible d'en envoyer.

-une fois le message rédigé, après avoir cliqué sur envoyer il ne se passe rien (pas de barre de progression comme en réception, pas de mail dans "message envoyé"), juste le nombre le nombre de message dans la boîte d'envoi.

-mes mails ne partent pas (nouveau mail et réponse à mail reçu)

Quelques précisions sur la config :

Version Mac OS X version 10.5.8

FAI : Numericable 
Entrant : pop.numericable.fr
Sortant : smtp.numericable.fr

Pas de ssl, pas d'authentification
Pas de firewall ou antivirus, connexion rj direct sur le modem

Test sur le webmail tout marche bien
Test connexion mail, tout est vert (internet, pop & smtp)

Eu le support numericable, vu que les mails partent en webmail, le reste ce n'est pas leur problème... Juste eu le temps de confirmer que c'est bien le port 25...

Si un abonné numericable a rencontré le même souci, je veux bien un conseil.

Merci,
Christophe


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

perso j'ai contourné le probleme en faisant autrement

gmail en compte principal
( il a SON smtp  indépendant )

chez moi en plus il gere le compte noos ( numericable)

et il filtre magnifiquement les spam de noos-numericable


----------



## tophe59 (7 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ce retour.
Il s'agit donc d'un problème récurrent chez Numericable ?
Il n'existe pas de solution pour garder mon @ numericable ? 
Avec la solution gmail je vais devoir changer mes coordonées email ? Je m'arrache les cheveux pour essayer de comprendre comment je peux recevoir des mails et ne pas réussir à en envoyer...
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

je n'ai pas que numericble avait des problemes

( toutefois perso je considere le service email de numericable comme plus que dinosaurien mais c'est mon opinion)

gmail   a son propre smtp

configurer gmail dans mail te permet de choisir un autre smtp pour l'envoi


----------



## tophe59 (7 Décembre 2009)

En effet avec gmail cela fonctionne très bien.
En résumé je peux continuer à recevoir les mails @numericable, mais quand je réponds ou créé un nouveau mail il part en @gmail
A terme cela veut donc dire changer d'@ pour ne pas jongler avec deux comptes.
Merci pour ces bons et rapides conseils
(je vais quand même essayer de creuser côté numericable car il n'y a pas de raisons)

Le temps de progresser sur mac et un jour je répondrai peut être aux demandes des autres, qui sait ?!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

l'idée est differente
envoyer un mail avec ton adresse numericable  mais en chosissant le smtp  gmail
(  le passage d'un smtp à un autre ca se regle dans les comptes Mail)


----------

